# Housebroken but urinated in my bed??



## GSDsept-10-2011 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi everyone 

I am looking for any possible explanation as to why my 2yr old would pee (right next to me) in my bed while im sleeping in the night. I didn't know until I woke up. It was an awkward place too. I don't know what happened. He has been housebroken since 3 months old. Used a bell to let me know he wants out.

This is the first time of this kind. He never elimates in the house nor indoors. There are no health issues. This is very unsual. He gets out b4 sleep time and out at 5am. He will wake me up and insist I get up to let him out so I don't why he did this. Is it possible that he did this while sleeping or dreaming? He has no issues whatsoever.

I have already read that it could be that he claims to be the alpha. Is this true?

He is not well-mannered in some aspects but otherwise he is good with commands. I suppose that doesn't count since the important issues are walking and what not. He is not good at walking.

I do let him on my bed but not where he urinated. It's very strange. I honestly don't know how this happened because he doesn't sleep that close up to me. How could he have peed there with a night stand next to the bed. Nothing was knocked over. Nothing was out of place. The amount was not little, it was a lot-or regular. The only other time he urinated indoors was at the vet-I imagine he was marking. We had a GSD long ago that went down in the basement at times to relieve himself. Since that time we also had mice. I believe when mine was younger that he may have peed there a time or two because of the lingering odors. Other than these 2 situations I have never seen any other eliminating in the house other than the odd time he is not well and we are not home to let him out, which I don't take into account as he can't help it. Not his fault.

He doesn't get food nor treats nor anything in his bowl without the command to have it. I try to instill commands 24-7. 

I still have some ways to go to train him on walking and not pulling. He is not neutered. Not aggressive, maybe territorial at the dog park. Not sure there is any other info to give. I am female by he way, his owner. Sole caretaker. My dad is in the house too but is not around much and doesn't care for him. We go for regular walks and he is given the chance to run free in a safe place. He is very attentive to me and is 80% on recall and that is with ppl around and other dogs. We always play fetch. He doesn't get the ball thrown unless he is sitting. These things I don't have to say anymore. He already seems to know. I am trying to teach him to speak/bark on command. It works with regular practice.

Anyway, all thoughts are welcome as to why he may have done this. 

AND what do you suggest I do to avoid this from happening again? I plan on closing my door now in the night time.

Thank you


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm pretty sure this is a medical issue, not a training or pack position issue. I'm assuming that nothing has changed in his behaviour, other than this bed-wetting incident? 

I'd take him to the vet and have him checked out - could be UTI.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like he might have a UTI to me.

One of my cats laid on the bed next to me and started peeing all over himself, the bed and I, so I took her in and she had a UTI.


----------



## wolvie1174 (Mar 11, 2013)

My oldest dog went through a phase where he did this 3 times, hasn't done it in years but our vet said it was an anxiety issue, it seemed to stop after we moved. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

He could have had what's called a...accident ???


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

Could their have been a new or different odor on the bed? My JRT did this one time. I had been to a concert and got a hug from the performer who was drenched in sweat. When I got home I took my T-Shirt off and left it on the bed. I'm guessing the smell of a stranger caused her to want to mark it. She had never done this before and never since.


----------

